# rod id



## catch 22 (Jan 10, 2011)

trying to figure out what this rod blank is, its a 9' one piece blank. it was a custom built rod years ago that I stripped and was going to rebuild but never did. its a real dark brown with tight fiber weave, I have conolons , kingfishers and Roddys with the labels still on them and this looks like none of them. thanks for your help.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Fenwick 1086 if it hasn't been cut down and has a fast taper the last 1/3 tip end....
Great king rod....throwing cigs and alewives...little to light for cobia jigs.....


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I think The Fenwicks, Roddy,s , Berklys, Were all the same pretty much. All were great rods. I still have a 11.6 fenwick. Its a beast. Not sure if there were diffrent makers of blancs back then.


----------



## catch 22 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was told years ago that it was a Fenwick but never got around to doing anything with it. A know a lot af rods were built by the same manufacturers but this one is different.


----------

